# Puppies



## Mullen (Aug 31, 2008)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.






Bull mastif-pit bull-pug-beagle mix puppies. Taken with a 50mm mounted on a 40D.

If anyone is interested in one, we have eight to find homes for..


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 31, 2008)

Very cute.  #3 already looks like trouble.

Too bad I already have 4 dogs.


----------



## scubabear6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cute pups!! love #3


----------



## Mullen (Aug 31, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Very cute.  #3 already looks like trouble.
> 
> Too bad I already have 4 dogs.



Thanks. We had 3 dogs, but 2 of them decided to multiply.. Now we have these 8 ankle-biters (literally).



scubabear6 said:


> Cute pups!! love #3



Thank you.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awww! I love #4! Unfortunately, we just got finished house-breaking our 2nd boxer and there is no way I am going through puppy stage again for a long time! My house would never survive!


----------



## Sbuxo (Aug 31, 2008)

I love #1 and #6
<3


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread should come with a warning......soooooOOOOoooo sweet, some diabetics may be in danger.

Seriously, you really captured well their 'puppiness'...big bellies, curiosity, playfulness etc. I'm so glad you shared these pics with us


----------



## Mullen (Aug 31, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Awww! I love #4! Unfortunately, we just got finished house-breaking our 2nd boxer and there is no way I am going through puppy stage again for a long time! My house would never survive!



Thanks. We gave up on having house dogs a year or so ago. They have plenty of land to roam around on though.



Sbuxo said:


> I love #1 and #6
> <3



Thank you.


----------



## Mullen (Aug 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> This thread should come with a warning......soooooOOOOoooo sweet, some diabetics may be in danger.
> 
> Seriously, you really captured well their 'puppiness'...big bellies, curiosity, playfulness etc. I'm so glad you shared these pics with us



I apologize if any diabetics were harmed while viewing these photos. 

Their curiosity and/or playfulness cost me a few good pictures (The 50mm has a minimum focus of 1.5ft), I was fairly pleased with my results though. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 31, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

Puppies!!!! and nice shots, but really... puppies!!!!


----------



## Mullen (Aug 31, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!
> 
> Puppies!!!! and nice shots, but really... puppies!!!!



:mrgreen:

Thanks.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 31, 2008)

....I think it's time for some dogs to get the snip! yikes, that's a lot of breeding.

cute puppies, though.


----------



## Mullen (Aug 31, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> ....I think it's time for some dogs to get the snip! yikes, that's a lot of breeding.
> 
> cute puppies, though.



Yeah, the puggle is getting fixed tuesday. 

She had double what we hoped she would being her first time.

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 1, 2008)

lol they are so adorable. #5 is my favorite because of the puppy dog pout ^^
the dog in #2 looks kinda old and weak lol


----------



## Mullen (Sep 1, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> lol they are so adorable. #5 is my favorite because of the puppy dog pout ^^
> the dog in #2 looks kinda old and weak lol



Thanks.

I think #5 is my favorite too, but I managed to get the nose just out of focus.


----------

